# Request - Pds partition info from 100% stock



## Spz0 (Aug 16, 2012)

Hey.

I'm looking for some partition information from someone with a completely 100% stock phone that's never flashed any custom rom to their DX ever.

I'm looking for the owner and group of information of certain folders / files in the Pds partition. In particular I'm looking for the owner and group info on /pds/public/battd and all files within that folder.

Again, this info needs to be taken from a completely stock phone that's NEVER ran a custom rom ever. That's most important!

How to obtain this:
Use root explorer 
Goto the "Pds" folder. 
Navigate to public 
Long press "battd" folder and choose properties. 
Record the owner and group info. 
Do the same for the 3 files within the battd folder.

At the same time one could also gather owner and group info from the /data/battd folder and files within as well.

Many thanks in advance to those who can help. 


Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## m.ksy (Nov 5, 2011)

Can someone upload all files from */pds* partition? In my case that directory is empty.


----------



## Dubbsy (Jul 30, 2012)

All the folders in my pds folder are empty except the security folder. I don't know what was deleted from this ones folders though. Just activated my second DX today

Sent from my liquikanged droid x


----------

